# Anyone have a WEI score of 7.9??



## ntuason

I have everything at 7.9 except CPU lol.


----------



## BlackandDecker

I've seen someone in here with a 2600K at %ghz with 7.9
Can't find it anymore


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;13488916*
> I've seen someone in here with a 2600K at %ghz with 7.9
> Can't find it anymore


Must be fake. I haven't seen any legit 7.9 scores.


----------



## sexybastard

http://www.overclock.net/13350845-post42.html

TL;DR: 990x at 5.6ghz = 7.9 CPU score


----------



## badatgames18

not unless you have 8 physical cores... the only way to achieve a 7.9 on the cpu

dang... ftw had a 7.9 on a 990x only?

here is mine
View attachment 210319

stupid mechanical hard drives


----------



## kill

Ive had mine up to 7.4 but i cant retry til my mobo gets here(out for delivery)


----------



## djsi38t

Well,I get 7.7,Sandy bridge should be able too pull a 7.9 I would think.Especially at 5.0.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsi38t;13488960*
> Well,I get 7.7,Sandy bridge should be able too pull a 7.9 I would think.Especially at 5.0.


no at 5.0 it's still a 7.8


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13488943*
> dang... ftw had a 7.9 on a 990x only?


yep it was the first time i had seen a 7.9 for the cpu myself but a hexacore processor at 5.6ghz should be able to do it right


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13488966*
> no at 5.0 it's still a 7.8


Well that shows how absolutely useless wei is.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Well I get 7.8 for my 2600K at 4.5Ghz with HT on, so at %ghz probably will get 7.9


----------



## mach1

My 2600K @ 4.8ghz scores a 7.8


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsi38t;13488988*
> Well that shows how absolutely useless wei is.


It's just really apparent that they're not using a linear gradient to determine the CPU score. It works well because CPU power does not increase linearly year by year. This leaves some room for improvement for future CPUs. It's weird that they set the bar for 7 as low as it is, but 7.9 is in the stratosphere.

This damn scale needs to go to 11 already.

Edit: Why in the world is BlackandDecker continuing to write %Ghz?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13489020*
> It's just really apparent that they're not using a linear gradient to determine the CPU score. It works well because CPU power does not increase linearly year by year. This leaves some room for improvement for future CPUs. It's weird that they set the bar for 7 as low as it is, but 7.9 is in the stratosphere.
> 
> This damn scale needs to go to 11 already.
> 
> Edit: Why in the world is BlackandDecker continuing to write %Ghz?


the WEI scale is, uhh, re-scaled with everything new CPU release. if you travel back in time and bring your SB rig, it would score 7.9

i think blackanddecker's shift-key is sticking


----------



## lightsout

7.7 for my 2500k at 4400mhz. One c300 gets 7.9


----------



## Canis-X

My CPU gets a 7.8 in WEI. Wonder what the threashold is to get it to a 7.9.


----------



## FXTOi7

too bad WEI means nothing. i went from 7.4 on a 4870 to 7.3 when i CF'd them.


----------



## dutchgenius

two goons i work with have full 7.9 scores, both running Intel Core i7 (less than 6 months old) with Nvidia 570's.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

WEI is useless.

My GPU actually went down when I went from a 5850 to 5970.


----------



## AK-47

LOL who cares about WEI scores anyway?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;13489058*
> the WEI scale is, uhh, re-scaled with everything new CPU release. if you travel back in time and bring your SB rig, it would score 7.9
> 
> i think blackanddecker's shift-key is sticking


You're positive on that? You're supposing that I can reinstall Windows 7, fresh from disk with no updates, and I'd have a higher WEI?


----------



## Sircles

not sure if you can see very well, but my cpus are 7.8


----------



## Boyboyd

I only got 7.7. lol


----------



## trojan92

7.3







possibly the lowest on this thread and the whole of OCN


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius;13489272*
> two goons i work with have full 7.9 scores, both running Intel Core i7 (less than 6 months old) with Nvidia 570's.


Which i7?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;13489304*
> You're positive on that? You're supposing that I can reinstall Windows 7, fresh from disk with no updates, and I'd have a higher WEI?


i said that because my score went down after SP1.

did some googling...turns out i was wrong

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc507870.aspx

WEI is not re-scaled, they just increase the top range, it began 1-5 in Vista, not its 1-7.9.


----------



## illusive snpr

Im still getting a 7.6 on my i7 920 (=. WEI is mostly useless though.


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13489384*
> Which i7?


i7 2600K


----------



## managerman

Here is one....


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Here's mine running at 4.2.
Usually run 4.5 but high AZ ambient rite now and don't use AC.
Don't know if the OC setting has influence on it or just chip.
Mech HD

Two CF 5770s don't do bad

Later


----------



## cssorkinman

My 2600 k get 7.6 at stock and 7.7 when running 5ghz....lol


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman;14734292*
> My 2600 k get 7.6 at stock and 7.7 when running 5ghz....lol


drop down to 4.9 and turn HT back on for moar epeen


















WEILOL


----------



## jermzz

I get 7.8 at 4.8 ghz with SP1


----------



## Ken1649

Curious who got 7.9 without editing the registry. Haven't seen one.


----------



## kennyparker1337




----------



## claymanhb

I do and yeah it's useless.


----------



## RussianJ

I can get a 7.8 on my current setup when running 4.4ghz and ran at 1800 7-7-7-21. If a 965 is equal to a 4.5 2600k, WEI is messed up.


----------



## pelplouffe

Build a pc yesterday:

7.8 CPU (i7 980)
7.8 Memory (24GB DDR3 Kingston 1600Mhz)
7.9 Video (GTX 570 2560MB)
7.9 Video
7.9 HDD (4x120GB Intel 510 RAID 10)

Tryied overclock cpu...never been able to get the 7.9


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

7.7 for me (dang Intel 320)....


----------



## Ken1649

This is the first time ever, seing a 7.9 without registry hack lol


----------



## AlienPrime173

I have 7.9 for everything except CPU as well of course. Right now its a 7.7 (3.20Ghz) when i clock up to 4.3 it will occasionally go to 7.8, but for the last little while it has been staying at 7.7. Must be on the border....

My friend OC'ed his BD FX-8150 to 4.80GHz and reached 7.8 on CPU.

Im suprised to see a 990x at 7.9

I watched a video of a guy with 6.0GHz on LN2 with his little child sticking his hands in it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj4DPYJ0wZg[/ame]

And when i asked him, he told me that it was rated at 7.8.

I have no idea how FTW 420 got 7.9.......

Oh well WEI is just plain dumb, just saddens me to not be able to achieve it.


----------



## Aaranu




----------



## AlienPrime173

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337;15013592*


lol edited


----------



## _s3v3n_

Just for the sake of the word "epeen".


----------



## lulzRaft

I have this achieved with a i7 960 overclocked on the Asus Sabertooth X58 to 4.4GHz stable. This scores a 7.9, also 2 OCZ Vertex 3 SSD's in RAID 0 scores 7.9 in data. Asus GTX 580 Cu II scores a 7.9 as well.


----------



## lulzRaft

Point was that if you combine these parts into your pc you will score the perfect wei score for each of those parts.


----------



## Water Cooled

Only 7.9's I've seen are fake or hacks.


----------



## AlienPrime173

thats funny, my i7-960 D0 scores 7.8 @ 4.525GHz i would love to see how you got 7.9 can you post your OC in detail?


----------



## ramkatral

Wei is busted crap. I scored higher on the ram score with old mismatched brand ddr2 cheapo ram than current gskill DDR3 OC'd at 1600. My i3 pulls a 7.5 lol.


----------



## daman246

Wei is actualy a good bench to measure where you are currently at but like some ppl have stated you can have 7.8 vs another 7.8 and one 7.8 can be 10-15% better. but anything below 7.5 can actualy get a good grasp at where they are at


----------



## AlienPrime173

yeh it certainly is a messed up system.. my RAM will actually score 7.7 if i bring it to 1100MHz @ 5-6-5-16-1T @ 1.50v. yet when i bring it to 2000MHz it doesnt even matter how bad the timings are it will still readout 7.9 haha.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I really thought I had a 7.9 with my 1090t @ 4GHz.....but if 2600ks aren't getting that then I'll have to revisit it....WEI is really useless to me, but I just do it for the kicks.


----------



## Eggy88

7.9 on everything except the cpu.
2600k @ 4.7Ghz = 7.7 here.


----------



## Frazz

^Mine at the moment.

Next upgrade 2 x 4GB ram and an SSD









Image things screwing up D:

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1456/resultoc.jpg


----------



## lulzRaft

lol. Lots of machines score 7.9 man its far from a hack. I agree that the wei is a bs benchmark to begin with because the scores vary so much for so many different people with the same hardware. Each Intel chip is like a fingerprint, they are all unique. Time and exact location of manufacture make a difference, what sheet they came off of at the fab maters to. Some chips just do better then others, just like with the extreme edition with an unlimited multiplier, some go amazingly high and are stable, others have gone a lot less and their the same chip. What exact info did you want me to post about the OC. The actual bios adjustments? Ide be happy to share if ya need it


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> 7.9 on everything except the cpu.
> 2600k @ 4.7Ghz = 7.7 here.


WEI is crazy








I get 7.8 at 4.3GHz


----------



## Awsan

mine 7.8 but i think with DICE i can overclock to 6-6.5ghz and pull a 7.9







but i dont own an dice cooling solution


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzRaft*
> 
> lol. Lots of machines score 7.9 man its far from a hack. I agree that the wei is a bs benchmark to begin with because the scores vary so much for so many different people with the same hardware. Each Intel chip is like a fingerprint, they are all unique. Time and exact location of manufacture make a difference, what sheet they came off of at the fab maters to. Some chips just do better then others, just like with the extreme edition with an unlimited multiplier, some go amazingly high and are stable, others have gone a lot less and their the same chip. What exact info did you want me to post about the OC. The actual bios adjustments? Ide be happy to share if ya need it


I thought in order to score 7.9 on the CPU, you had to have 8 physical cores?


----------



## narmour

Yes.


----------



## djriful

Would be 7.9 if my CPU doesn't lag behind. It is sitting at 7.5.

My SSD is being delivered at the moment.


----------



## $ilent

7.8 here with my cpu


----------



## Awol_Wolf

7.7 for my CPU i5 2500k OC'd at 4.6

7.6 at stock speeds.


----------



## Mad Skillz

I've heard you have to mow Bill Gates' lawn to get a 7.9.

I get 7.7 on my 2500k @ 4.9ghz.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Best I have so far on my 955


----------



## Johnny Guitar

I pull a 7.9 score


----------



## EpicPie

Processor: 7.5
RAM: 7.8
Graphics: 7.6
Primary HDD: 7

Base Score: 7

I used to be at 7.6 when my SSD still showed as 7.9 when I first got it. Lol


----------



## narmour

7.8 stock 3930k, will re-run the test at 4ghz just to see.


----------



## Bbdksbpor8732

7.8 with my 3930K at 4.5GHz. Everything else is at 7.9 (see the x79 build in my sig for specs).

Always wondered myself if anybody has ever gotten a 7.9...


----------



## four2x4

@EPIC, ...not if your processor was at 7.5 though! I think it takes the lowest number yes?


----------



## jagz

I wonder if Badatgames 5.9Ghz 2600k lands a 7.9

My 4.8Ghz 2600k get's a 7.8


----------



## four2x4

Corsair, Force 3 60GIG (AHCD), with a GTX 550Ti, AMD Athlon II x4 645 at 3.11 (OC'd at 3.6 adds only .1 to wei), 8 GIGS (2x4) of 1066. Win7 64bit


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

I got a 7.9, but then again I hacked mine, LOL


----------



## ajresendez

I have one









Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis158

On my sig rig:


WEI Doesnt test Crossfire'd cards right or id have 7.9 there too


----------



## Johnny Guitar

I'm surprised the 3930k doesn't get 7.9 since my rig does.


----------



## topdog

Here's mine, all at 7.9


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> Here's mine, all at 7.9


Sick.

Did it not 7.9 @ 5.5Ghz so you pushed 5.6Ghz? lol. I'd like to know when it changed to 7.9 WEI.


----------



## kleptodathief

^sick rig, is that 24/7? that voltage is rather high! i mean if cash aint a problem voltage can be 1.656 + higher i guess


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*
> 
> ^sick rig, is that 24/7? that voltage is rather high! i mean if cash aint a problem voltage can be 1.656 + higher i guess


No 24/7, that is most likely a phase, dice or LN2


----------



## apacheizm23

Hello, here is mine. 7.6


----------



## AlienPrime173




----------



## dimcode

I do, took me a while to get over 7.8 though >p


----------



## platinumkhan

Can you please email and post the link for the HACK you are talking about? Everything on my system shows 7.9 except the CPU and memory, which show 7.8.


----------



## dimcode

Well, With the right equipment you can get it to work. I Used this:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
Memory: 12GB (3 x 4GB)
Graphics: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II


----------



## 3930K

My 3930K decided to get me a 7.8. >.<

EDIT: WTH? My post was blank?


----------



## dimcode

Well, you can't rely on just the CPU because it says CPU on the label, as strange as it looks, CPU is not everything to get CPU speed faster, it depends also on the type of hard drive you have, like solid state. The motherboard is also very important here as it can decide whether the electrons encounter more resistance while traveling, thus indirectly making CPU speed slower


----------



## Kreahk

3930k at 4.8ghz OC


----------



## kleptodathief

U guys know how to fudge the Wei Nima¿


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimcode*
> 
> Well, With the right equipment you can get it to work. I Used this:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
> Memory: 12GB (3 x 4GB)
> Graphics: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II


How did you get a 2600k to give a 7.9? I tried wei at 5.8Ghz on a 2600k & still 7.8
Similar with ivy, 3770k at 5.5Ghz is 7.8


----------



## DaFirnz

A mechanic I work with went through the GM training program, he was told (in no uncertain terms) that gauges are there for the customers enjoyment only. Meaning that they aren't to be used in anyways to diagnose a problem.
For all intensive purposes WEI is there for the users enjoyment.
I wonder if the score value is based on hardware available or more a representation of hardware actually running the OS?



somehow my sandisk extreme ssd on my quad core desktop running sata3 scores lower than the old sata 2 corsair force in my single core laptop.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

So is it possible to get 7.9 score on cpu with 3770k ???
My score all around is 7.9 except cpu which is 7.8 on 4.1-4.8ghz


----------



## Drofico

No overclocking when I installed WIndows 7 my rig hit 7.9 on every WEI score. Just upgraded to Windows 8, and hit 8.2 on all. Granted WIndows 8.1 is downloading in the background atm too and I have excessive amounts of slower than ideal HDD's plugged in because I havent finished putting my Media Box back together. Reckon my RAIDR SSD should get slightly better score than 8.2 on a good day haha!


----------



## Small Potato

I don't believe you.

7.9 CPU WEI score is impossible.

There seems to be a flaw in the WEI program. Maybe put there on purpose to get people talking, buy more products, or troll people.

If you have a genuine 7.9 WEi score, please share with everyone









ps. i have a 4960x @ 5ghz, and it has a 7.8 score. (all other items are 7.9 though)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drofico*
> 
> No overclocking when I installed WIndows 7 my rig hit 7.9 on every WEI score. Just upgraded to Windows 8, and hit 8.2 on all. Granted WIndows 8.1 is downloading in the background atm too and I have excessive amounts of slower than ideal HDD's plugged in because I havent finished putting my Media Box back together. Reckon my RAIDR SSD should get slightly better score than 8.2 on a good day haha!


----------



## ocdesaster

I have a hunch that the wei cpu score is based more on ram latency and bandwidth than the actual cpu

I think the windows loads a large amount of data between the ram the cpu and the hdd so if you have a fast ram with enough bandwidth you can achive a 7.9+ cpu score with a hdd that is 5.9+

I haven't seen a cpu score yet where the cpu hase been 7.8+ when the ram is under 12gbps 55ns using maxmem
and to often I see the ram and cpu at a draw between 7.2 and 7.8 on anything over a lga1156
I have seen dual core cpu the i5 670 reach a score of 7.6-7,8 at 3.5ghz oc on an intel dh55tc motherboard but the ram whent with the cpu in score

the ram multiplyer set to minimum or maximum makes no difference
but raise the bclk by about 10-20 and and the ram and cpu will usually jump up until 7.8 evan on a i5 670 add two plus cores and you get 7.9 wei score and the ram follows suit
I will post an image of my current setup


----------



## ocdesaster

I hope this proves you don't need a $1000 plus cpu to get a 7.9

intel core i7 870 oc to 3,52ghz turbo disabled when I get water cooling I will overclock it to 4ghz see if I can get an 8.0 just to see if it can

ripjaws F3-17000CL9-4GBZH 9-11-10-29 16gb 2004mhz no point in running it faster could run it at 1600mhz and get the same ram score but I need the bandwidth for the gpu until I upgrade

8500gt 512mb

Samsung ssd 840 256gb

motherboard p7p55d-e pro

cost me $800 in total so far

im going to get a gtx 980 soon so the score should be 7.9


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I get 7.7 out of my 2500K @ 5GHz...and I know I need better storage (SSD+better HDDs).


----------



## Chargeit

That CPU score is tough to get up. I moved from a 7.7 (might of been 7.6) to a 7.8 moving from a FX CPU to a 4790k in windows 7.


----------



## AlienPrime173

Best i've ever had was 7.8 with 4.3GHz i7-960, and dual 6970's SSD used to be 7.9 but now it's always 7.8. 2100mhz tripple channel viper xtreme ram


----------



## TurboMegahertz

Don't think i've ever seen a CPU hit 7.9, curious to know what sort of one would.


----------

